# MX Leader



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Have a MX Leader that is to small for me.

Thought I would post here to see if any interest.

PM if interested.
HT 15.25 
TT - 57.2 
ST 60 c to top


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

bigman said:


> Have a MX Leader that is to small for me.
> 
> Thought I would post here to see if any interest.
> 
> ...


A wild guess on my part would be that there would be mucho interest, depending on year and condition. Pix are a must, :thumbsup: 

b21


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Year is mid nineties, both chainstays are chromed, paint is rough and could use a refinish,some scrathces,chips and cable rub. D'ace hubset, brakes, headset,crankset & FD, ultegra rear, 8spd sti brifters, 3ttt bar and stem. Rides great, rubber rear fair , front as new conti 3000. Very reasonably priced. Uncomfortable listing price as it was not my intent to run a full blown add, under this forum heading - do not want to upset our host.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*pic*

Legendary MX Leader


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 22, 2006)

Ah, if only I didn't have to pay for uni.... Very nice!

Is the bike in the US?


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Bike is located on Long Island NY.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Rig is off to a new owner.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

bigman said:


> Rig is off to a new owner.


that was easy-lucky fella.

b21


----------

